# Newbie here



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi All, Just thought I would take the time to say hi. New to the forum so please be gentle with me lol x

Flex x


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome flex


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome to the board flex


----------



## dexx913 (Jan 20, 2011)

welcome aboard dude


----------



## Scotslass (Feb 27, 2011)

Hiya and :welcome:


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome Flex Appeal......:welcome:


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate

*rubs back*

:becky:


----------



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

Thankyou all for the welcome. Think I must point out that I am female lol!! I do appreciate the pats on the back tho xx

F xx


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well hellooooooooooo flex appeal, how are you this morning ?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

welcome, great advice here.

A lass from Donny!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Flex Appeal said:


> Thankyou all for the welcome. Think I must point out that I am female lol!! I do appreciate the pats on the back tho xx
> 
> F xx


How you doinggggggggg!


----------



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm great thanks! And you? Not had the chance to browse around just yet as been busy with work etc, but am getting there lol! Yes from Donny Mr Cleethorpes lol!

F xx


----------



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

I have changed my profile picture so you can see i am definately female lol!

F xx


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Where's is it ??


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Flex Appeal said:


> I have changed my profile picture so you can see i am definately female lol!
> 
> F xx


I'm doing good miss appeal

Like the photo very pretty lady!!!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

defo a female in da house lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Flex Appeal said:


> I have changed my profile picture so you can see i am definately female lol!
> 
> F xx


Is the f xx for franki3. Lol


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Well if that is you in the photo then I should pop to Donny more often!!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

how far is donny then fronm london xxx


----------



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

I can assure you its definately me, I used to do modelling and had some snazzy photo's done of myself. I was also Nabba Miss Physic Finalist back in 1993 so my appearance means alot to me. I am not vain tho ... well not much lol!! I am trying to dig out my competition photo's from then but it looks pretty bleak so I'll stick with that photo for now.

No Franki3 the Fxx dont mean that lol!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Is the f xx for franki3. Lol


I can't do this no more I'm just laughing to much.....

Flex if you need any questions answered just fire away!!!


----------



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

London1976 said:


> how far is donny then fronm london xxx


171 miles mate lol Thats a 3 hour drive depending how you drive.

Fxx


----------



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

franki3 said:


> I can't do this no more I'm just laughing to much.....
> 
> Flex if you need any questions answered just fire away!!!


Will do thanks and glad i made you laugh!!

F xx


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I only have a pedal bike flex lol......


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I can be there in 40 mins Flex! lol


----------



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

London1976 said:


> I only have a pedal bike flex lol......


Oh well in that case it would take you about 3 days lol!!!

F xx


----------



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

mightymariner said:


> I can be there in 40 mins Flex! lol


Lol!!!

Gym time guys then work. Nice chatting and chat soon xx

F xx


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bye flex. Don't sweat to much lol


----------



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

mask said:


> Careful franki3 you will fall over your tongue again, and stop drooling lol.


LOL!!!

F xx


----------

